# Diagnostic Lumbar Puncture



## bekkamucke (Sep 5, 2014)

So my pain management provider performed a spinal tap. I do not have any documentation that she used any kind of guidance. We are a health clinic. Here is what her note says: 

PROCEDURES:
  Diagnostic Lumbar Puncture: After recieving informed consent the 
  patient was prepped and draped in the right lateral decubitus position, 
  prepped with betadine and draped with a sterile fenestrated drape; 1% 
  lidocaine was infiltrated over L3-L4 interspace, #22g spinal needle was 
  uses after 3 attempts in the lateral decubitus position ; the patient 
  was set up mantaining sterile technique, using a 22g spinal needle 1st 
  attempt in the sitting position. Clear CSF was aspirated. four vials of 
  CSF collected. Samples sent for cell count, protein, Cl, oligiclonal 
  antibodies, C&S. The procedure was without complications.


I plan on asking her if she used any kind of guidance... but any help before I am able to talk to her would be helpful. She is in only once a week.


----------



## josephmglick (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not certian, but take a look at 62270.  And I believe 77003 is allowed with it, but check CCI edits.


----------

